# Return to the Violin or begin with the Cello?



## Kanon

*A year or two ago I played the Violin. I loved playing it so much, but due to personal circumstances, I had to quit. Now I've gotten the privledge to start playing an instrument again. I have become intrigued with the cello now though. The mysterious and alluring beauty that comes from it and its vibrating hum. I'd be quite interested in playing it. Although i am not sure i wish to stop playing violin. I love the cello because it seems to stand out for me, but i felt this similar feeling to the Violin a while ago. I'm not sure whether this is just a temporary feeling for the cello and I'd just miss my violin again. So what should I choose? I'm quite conflicted between these fine instruments. In a way I just want reassurance to choose the cello, or too not.*​


----------



## Klavierspieler

If you already have some experience on the violin I'd stick to that.


----------



## mmsbls

My wife is a violinist, and my daughter plays cello. Both would say their instrument is "better" to play. Both are indeed beautiful and expressive. But the real question is which would you rather play. I tend to agree with Klavierspieler in that you have experience with the violin and could presumably advance faster. If you are older, it may be somewhat physically easier to play the cello.

One trick in making decisions like this is to strongly imagine that you've chosen the violin and see how much you regret not choosing the cello. Then do the same with "choosing" the cello. It's hard to really know without actually choosing, but perhaps that trick might help somewhat.


----------



## Elliekim

You should play the violin! You already know how to play so it'll be easier!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Compromise: learn viola (one of the instruments I play). It's in between violin and cello but uses pretty much the same technique as the violin. Plus you get to learn a new clef!


----------



## AmateurComposer

Why don't you try both? If you do, one of the following three possibilities might happen:

1. You will like the violin better and drop the cello.
2. You will like the cello better and drop the violin.
3. You will like both of them and manage to do well on both.

Not being a pessimist, I do not believe that the fourth possibility will materialize, the one where you would get fed up and drop both instruments. You seem to me to be too motivated for that.


----------



## Jaws

My sister plays both.


----------

